# Sigil, A Fresh Start



## Legolizard (Apr 17, 2005)

This is the Game Thread for the all warforged game.
You are all a part of a refugy of warforged looking for a new home and a new start.
With the help of your leader, A powerful Warforged wizard Spark, you have trnasported your colony to Sigil, the city at the center of the Multiverse and the city of portals.

Your settlement:
Iron Hall as it is called, apears very much like a fortified castle but made of metal. It is 100yards by 100 yards and wo stories tall. It has a most anything a warforge would need. Repair shops, labs, a room for every warforged, kitchen (yes a kitchen, warforge don't need to eat but can still eat for enjoyment because they still have tast), library, chaples to both Hatchet the Reforged and The Lord Of Blades and the very center, a creation forge.

Sigil: It is the city of portals. You can get to any plane of existance from this city. It is home to everykind of creature imaginable and then some and It is all ruled be the lady of pain. Despite what many call Sigil on the outside, its simply known as the cage to those that live there.

*The Wards* : Sigil is seperated into several wars or districts.

The Lower Ward: This is were all the craftmen live and the plae to go if you want to find a portal to the lower planes.

The Ladies Ward: not actualy the home of the Lady of Pain, but this is were almost all Sigils wealth, power and temples are and they know how to show it.

The Market Ward: Anything you ever need is here. Goods services and anything else would want is here. 

GuildHall Ward: while guilds haven't realy played a signifacant role in sigil since the lafy of pain bained them from holding power in sigil, they still keep are the namesack of the ward. This ward is also home to Sigils middle class and many race settlments (including Iron Hall).

The Clerks Ward: This is the place you go if want to do something and you don't want to attract a lot of attention. Many crime organazations have their headquarters here. But despite being the sidy part of sigil, it is also home to the Civic Festhall. It is run by the Secioty of Sensati and combines the best parts of a museum, theatre, concert hall, tavern and art district. 

The Hive: The slums of Sigil. It is also known as a minature sigil because you can get anything you want her, live here, no questions asked and for dirt cheap. This ward is starting to fuse with the clerks ward.

First Order of business:

You are asked by spark to go out and join organazations and make links in your new home city. The only links the settlment has right now are with the neighboring settlements. The halflings are freindly at least but the Gythanki just tolerable or you.

Basicaly, what guild/ organazations do you guys individualy want to join. A guid will be waiting for you at the inn down the street to take to you to the diffrent places you want to go. Stick together, Sigil can be a very dangerouse place.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

*Hammer looked out the windows of the fortress, wondering what lay within the Cage.  He had little time to do any exploring when the warforged had first arrived, and so much was still a mystery to him.  Yet now he and his comrades were to go and forge alliances with others, they were being given free rein to explore as they pleased.  What astounding good fortune!  Hammer scarcely knew where to begin, and looking out the window perhaps would give him an idea of where to start.*

*Tall and lean, with lines carved upon his plating that suggested movement and speed, Hammer seemed to be moving even when sitting still.  To an extent that wasn't just appearances, as Hammer always seemed to be doing _something_.  His face, however, was set in peculiar lines of sadness, with a teardrop carved below his right eye.*

"Where do we go from here?" he poses to the others.  Perhaps they had more idea than him.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 18, 2005)

Forged takes in the jumbled mass of flesh and stone that surrounds thier little enclave. _Iron Hall... an interesting name; yet we are an interesting people._ He finishes polishing the emblazoned blades carved into his chassis and walks out to meet the others, spying the warforged known only has 'Hammer'. _An interesting designation._

His silvery chassis gleaming despite the Sigilian lighting, he states. "Well, it seems that we are to be greeting others and spreading the word of our arrival. Where do you think we should begin?  I think we would prove most valuable to the labor guilds here. We do not sleep, and need no rest... that alone should be worth an extra day's pay. With capital, all things become easier."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

"Is there a guild of laborers?  Perhaps porters... or messengers?  I used to do that, and was quite good at it.  Hmm... maybe even transporting things across the planes!  That is something that could be very interesting, and very likely, considering where we are," Hammer commented, thinking aloud.


----------



## P0L (Apr 18, 2005)

Whisper stops sharpening one of his blades against his forearm. His head tilts in interest. 
_
A job, something to do, that would be good 
_

Out of habit, whipser keeps to the shadier corners of the room, his dark armor swirling with shadows. He is a lean thin, and shorter warforged with a head that appears to be one smooth piece of black iron, only the mouth moving on its lower end.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 18, 2005)

"I am going to pray first. I must thank the gods for my safe arrival. Anyone is welcome to join me."

Noseblade, without paying any attention, takes all of his gear and heads to the chapel for the "Lord of the Blades". Before arriving he finds & catches a small warm-blooded animal. (I assume there are rats/mice that an 8th ranger can catch with no problem) Upon arriving at the chapel, he enters. He reverently takes out his long sword and each dagger. Lovingly he arranges them and than prays over each and weapon. He thanks his god for allowing himself to arrive safely. Upon finishing his prayers, he ritualistically, slices* into the rodent, than whiping the blood, he sheathes each weapon. Carefully he wraps the dead rodent and sets it afire as a final burning sacrifice. 

OOC: Where do I find out more information on Sigil?    

* this ritual is self-imposed & does not indicate that the weapons have any added enhancement. The blades can not be sheathed unles blood is drawn. Since he can not draw his own blood, he uses/sacrifices rodents.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 18, 2005)

OOC: RangerRick, just FYI we're in a magical city at the center (or on top of) the multiverse. Imagine the that city is built inside of a hollow doughnut. If you look up, you see the other side of the the city.  Your comment about a woodline made me think that you don't know where we are (Sigil isn't a natural place and thus no woodline).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 18, 2005)

Self looks around, awestruck by the sight of the place... after a moment he seems to have gotten on the roughly the same page as everyone else.  "Oh, um.  Laborer's Guild?  Perhaps an Adventurer's Guild would provide more interesting tasks?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 18, 2005)

"We _could_ perform interesting tasks... but then we wouldn't be proving our superiority over the fleshed beings of this city. None-the-less. You make a good point. We need to establish a reputation for ourselves."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 18, 2005)

Self nods in agreement, "True, true.  Maybe we should walk throughout the city to get a feel for everything?  Maybe ideas will come to us as we grow accustomed to the city."


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 18, 2005)

As you gather, Spark has put up lists of groups and were to go to meet their guides that have been hired. Sigil can be very dangerouse and it is easy to get lost so a guide is essential.


OOC: your guides is name Franklin, you are to meet him at the drunk lillith down the street. He will take you were you want to go and info on anything you would like to know about sigil.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

"Then let's go!  No time like the present.  We can see what kind of workers are needed, whether they are porters, messengers, adventurers, or something else entirely," Hammer says, and begins to walk towards the Drunk Illithid.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 18, 2005)

Drunk lillith, the ranbow bird/elf bard outsider kind.

and any guild entry fee will be paid for by Iron hall. You guys didn't come here poor.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 18, 2005)

Noseblade ensures he catches up to the group when they go meet Franklin at the Drunk lillith.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 18, 2005)

_Does the list of groups also have a map of Sigil?  I'd like to avoid getting lost, so._

Gathering the list, Self follows Hammer and the rest out.  "Maybe we could merely offer to do favors for a number of guilds to gain a reputation -- starting our own Warforged Guild could be interesting.  We have the Hall for it, I think."


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 19, 2005)

OOC:Ok, I quess I just need the bard, artificier and the warmind to repsond and will continue


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 19, 2005)

*Buck: Artificer 8*

Buck, catching up with the rest of the group overhears the tail end of their conversations.

When he speaks he speaks with a measured, serious tone:

"I think we should be careful about hiring ourselves out to do too many meanial tasks.  We left a world where the majority saw us as good labour, and mere tools.  We can't let these think that of us: then everywhere...and if the information we have on Sigil is true, I mean EVERYWHERE will always see Warforged as little more than talking golems.  I will not be a party to that."

After his warning he perks up a bit as his blade, _Shatterproof_ speaks up, 

"However Buck, we also have the chance to show how we can be as resourceful and intellegent as any living race, though we be as strong and reliable as any construct.  We are, simply, the best there is, ever has been, and ever will be.  Let's meet Franklin and get a description of the guilds and factions in power within the city...then we can think carefully about a decision before making it."

"Good idea Shatterproof, I was just about to suggest the very same thing."


----------



## silentspace (Apr 19, 2005)

The warforged known as Northblade, falchion strapped on his back, speaks.

"Aye, let us explore the city. I agree with Hammer. Let us see if we can exchange our services with others in this new city, and forge relationships as the wise Spark suggests. I for one follow the traditions and purpose of our making, and would rather offer my services as a warrior then than a porter, but let us see what we find."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Gee Sharp : Female Warforged Bard 8*

As the others made their way to the Drunk Lillith, their ears pickup the familiar sound of steel striking steel in musical tones coming from behind them. As the musical tones get closer they know that those metallic tones can only be coming from one individual. Their companion, Gee Sharp, is slowly catching up to them as they walk. But, in her usual way, she is playing as she goes. At the moment it is her steel drums, but they know that at any moment she could change her mind and start playing a tune on her well made set of dagger flutes. Glancing back, they find that their eyes do indeed agree with their ears and that Gee Sharp is slowly catching up.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 19, 2005)

Noseblade walks with the others, he half listens to his comrades.  Paranoia being a undiasgoised fault, his ears and eyes are search for anything out of place, as well as potential ambush sites he would use to hunt a group of beings.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 19, 2005)

The street is busy with the other beings starting their days, a group of githyanki pass you with their noses in the air, your company has been told before not to feel to insulted by this because githyanki look down on everyone. Then you see the Drunk Lillith sign before entering you move out of the way for a beholder to leave, as it passes, you feel a slight jutter because of it's anti-magic eye. 

Upon entering you see what would be a reggular tavern with unregular customers and employs. All the wenches are lilliths and the bar tender seems to be human. The rest of the tavern has a asortment of creatures, from humans to what looks like something from the far realms. 

"so you are the metal men that I hired me. " you hear from the bar. 
You see a human about 5.10 round face brown hair . He is wearing a brightly patterned shirt of regular adventuring cloths, goggles and gloves that seem entirly too big.

"the Names franklin, I'll be your guide " he shakes the person in fronts hand. "any thing you need to know about Sigil I know, ANything you want to get I know were to get it, and if it isn't here it doesn't or shouldn't excist.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 19, 2005)

Forged grasps the mans hand tightly and leans far too close for comfort. "We are not men... we are Warforged. Do not insult us again. I might choose to ignore you, but the Lord of Blades might demand otherwise." he releases the human's hand crosses his arms. _The first lessons are always the hardest. I do hope this one survives his lessons._
"Quite an interesting menangerie here." He looks at the others in the group. "Seeing as how some of us are not interested in becoming labor, why don't you show up the local guilds and halls of power & influence."

He looks at the others again. "Is that satisfactory or do any of you have a better idea?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 19, 2005)

Noseblade shakes his head no.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2005)

Self puts his hand on Forged's shoulder, "Now, now, Forged.  I don't think he meant it rudely.  I do not think he will make this mistake twice."  He turns to look at the guide, "Pleased to meet you, Franklin.  Do you have any tips while we make our stay here?"


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 19, 2005)

Buck steps toward the guide and adds

"Also, the names and locations of any orginizations that would be interested in hiring us on a case-by-case basis.  We aren't looking to enter into any long-term contracts right now...I think many of us have had it with indentured servitude."


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 19, 2005)

"sorry then, didn't mean to offend." "As for organizations, ever since the Lady of Pain as outlawed the guilds from having any power, their prety much just clubs nowadays, so signing up is only a minor fee and realy no oplication then just respect to other quild members.  Also all jobs that do go through the guilds go through go to members first."

he takes out a small book and starts reading some notes of his.

"Ok then, your leader has already given me a adress to bill your membership fee if you do choose to join guilds, May add it is worth it, I myself belong to the guide, warlock and artificier guild and the links I have maid with them have saved my behind on many occasion. Lets see here, theirs a gladiator guild, rogue guild, wizard guild, seekers guild (bards), Sorcerers guild, order of the negative and order of the positive for clerics and many others. All are within an hour rail ride from here"

He pauses for a sec and contemplates.

" But now that you mention it, there was a job that a friend of my has for anyone willing, yea, the old drunk just left when you steped in. Now I know what your thinking, Hes a beholder, but a pretty good individual, nothing like your typical beholder, but he does drink a tad too much from time to time. Yea, he didn't give me much details about the job other then that his son has gone missing. But the poor fellow wont be awake for awhile till he gets that rum and ale out of his system. So might as well tour the city for a bit. Any ward you want to see first or any guild?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2005)

Self shrugs.  "Well, I was thinking if we could stick together, that'd be advantageous.  Although if we each join respective guilds, then we'd get more connections and be able to get a larger variety of jobs.  I suppose... is there a monastery or some such guild for those who specialize in fighting with their bodies?  That might be more suited to my skills."

He pauses after a brief consideration, "You said these are more like clubs?  Is it easy to get out of a guild once you join, then?"


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 19, 2005)

"hmm, yea, I guess so. You don't get a refund back but yea you can leave.
and for the fist fighting clubs, take your pick, theres at least one for each style, but there is the Steel Foot Monasary in the Ladies district, realy out of place right next to mansions, thats a good place to start."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2005)

Self nods, "Sounds good to me."  He turns to the others, "Any of you guys want to come to see what it's like?  Y'know, educatoinal purposes."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2005)

*Hammer nods in agreement.*

"Definitely Self, though I also want to take a look at the Seeker Guild, and the mission for the beholder sounds very interesting.  We should keep our options open," he says, and turns to follow Self.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 19, 2005)

I would like to join the gladiator's guild. Is there an arena?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 20, 2005)

"As I understand it, this city is a rather large ring, yes?  Perhaps it would be the most time efficient to make a list of locations we would like to visit, and then proceed to the closest, conduct our business, and then proceed to the next location.  When we've visited every site of intrest, barring some other business claiming our attention, we can look into the matter of our guide's multioptical aquaintance.  Does this sound like and acceptable plan to everyone?"

Buck pauses a moment to listen for answers...

"I for one, would be interested in hearing about the Artificer's guild as we travel to our first destination, whatever it may be.  Franklin, you said you were a member, correct?"


----------



## P0L (Apr 20, 2005)

I will check the rogues guild


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 20, 2005)

"That sounds like a reasonable idea, Buck."  Self looks to Franklin, "I think the list is Rogues Guild, Artificer's Guild, and the Steel Foot Monastery.  Which one is the closest?  We'll go there first and then work our way to the farthest one."


----------



## silentspace (Apr 20, 2005)

"And the Gladiator Guild," Northblade repeats himself, knocking Self over the head.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 20, 2005)

"Ah.  Heh.  Yes.  And the Gladiator's Guild.  Sorry, Northblade, didn't mean to slight you."  Self rubs his head and smiles.  "That makes four guilds."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 20, 2005)

"Five.  Hammer showed an interest in the Seeker's guild also...though it sounds like it would meet more of Gee's professional interests.  That said, having friends in a Bard's guild could be a valuable thing for the reputation of warforged across the multiverse.  We should stop there as well."

"Don't you get to hit Self too?"

"No Shatterproof, I think Northblade's done that enough for today.  Maybe tomorrow."


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 20, 2005)

"well then, all the guilds are in this ward, they aren't too far using the rail , and because your travling with a member of the guide guild, the rail is free." "well then this way then Our first stop should be the Rogue guild ..."

You guys go of riding a trian to each of you localized guilds. You can join them if you like, the way they basically work is if your a member you get to buy certain things and get cetain services for free or at a reduction in price, in exchange for a entry fee and certain obligations, like if another guild member asks for your help, you need to help or have a danm good reason not to. The Gladiotot guild is actualy located in a collaseum that holds a grand tournament once every four years, and it's coming up later this year.
you guys go to any of the spots you guys posted and you all end up in the Grand bazaar. The beholder, his name is Goog, has a magic shop here.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Gee Sharp : Female Warforged Bard 8*

At the mention of the different guilds, Gee Sharp indicates her intentions. "I believe I will go to the seeker's guild. As they board the rail, she changes over to her dagger flutes and begins playing a haunting melody.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 20, 2005)

Noseblade gets on board with the others.  

Noseblade than gets close to Franklin, softly speaking "Can you explain this guide guild?  It is the onlyone that sounds worth pursuing.  Also, this city is so unnatural, are there any guilds having to deal with nature and the world of what we have left?   Lastly, I would very much be interested in finding this missing friends son.   Thank you for your time."

====================
I join the guide guild.  If there is a nature guild I join that as well.  After that I go to the area of Goog's magic shop and observe the comings and goings and behaviors of Goog.  I try to blend in and not be to noticable (hide +15), I also use my spot (+13) to notice anything and everything.  When I see two or more party members grouped together, I than join them.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 20, 2005)

"Ah, yes, that's right Buck.  Seems like I'm forgetting a lot of things today."

Self rides on the train to get to Steel Foot Monastery and at first seems peculiar about riding a large machine... after a while, though, he forgets about it as he watches the city out of the window.  He and Hammer (I assume) spend some time at Steel Foot, listening to and seeing what the place has to offer, and Self eventually does fill out a form to join the place.  Given the time, he will also go to the Seeker's Guild and Guide's Guild, but regardless makes his way to the Grand Bazaar.  He walks idly along, looking at the wares of various merchants, stopping to pick up and perouse interesting merchandise.  <These are the sorts of things people enjoy?  What is the purpose of this red scarf?  People seem to express themselves through oddities like these.  How peculiar.>

Eventually, Self arrives at Goog's magic shop with the others.  "Hello, Goog.  Franklin informs me that you're in need of assistance?"


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 21, 2005)

OOC: You all traveling together, that's why you have a guide. You would get lost if you didn't have a guide or ventured by your self. The guide guild isn't like the other guilds, you have had to live in the Sigil for awhile and know your way around to join it.  They do have a Wildlife appreciation society, that's for druids and rangers. 
When you do get to Goog's shop, it's closed and Franklin leads you through the back and down some stairs , you see the Beholder in his office, by his desk and drinking. levitating bottles and he wears a giant monocle over his large eye.

"Damn Goog I haven't ever seen you drink this bad, heck, I didn't know you had a son."
Franklin says

 “No one knows I have a son, I'm so worried about him. He’s the only thing I have anymore,   please franklin, find my son, the last I saw him, he was going to the Clerk's ward. He was interested in seeing some of old civic buildings and hoped to get some building material for his own home...” At this point, Goog starts crying uncontrollably, When you try to get more info on what is son looks like or is, he can only get out how beautiful his eyes are and how much “Brandon” loves the piano.


OOC: What guilds do for you and the role they play in my game.
Guilds offer goods and services to members at reduced prices and give you valuable links to get information and allies.
GM whys the give me good adventure hooks and enrich my story.

When it comes to asking help from other guild members, you must remember that there are levels of seniority in the guilds. The headmaster will not help you just because you say please, someone lower in the guild will have to help or have a good reason not to, equals can accept or denied requests but it’s usually in their best intreats to help you incase they need your help later.

Furthermore, some guilds have stricter acceptance then others. None of you guys can join the guides guild, for the fact that you don’t know Sigil like the back of your hand and the guild in it to make money and they need trained guides.

for more questions on guilds, please Emil me at Legolizard@juno.com


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

Self looks a little lost in this situation, but realizes something has to be done.  "Franklin, do a lot of beholders live in Sigil?  It seems difficult to get any information out of Goog about Brandon -- I'd rather not go checking with every beholder in the city, if there are a lot.  I suppose the first place to start looking is in the Civic buildings in the Clerk's Ward."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

"Things get stranger by the minute in this city.  Not that I expected anything less.  But here's an idea.  If Brandon loved to play the piano, perhaps seeking out musicians would be a good idea.  Well then, I'm off to the Seeker Guild to talk to Gee Sharp.  We could find something out in a few hours," Hammer says thoughtfully.  He'll head out towards the Seeker guild, once he's gotten directions.

OOC - Sooooo strange...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

OOC: ... Yeah.  Y'know, he said everyone was travelling together. We should all be together all ready, right?


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 21, 2005)

OOC: Yes, you are all together. And you guys do get three places were Brandon could be, all old ruins that were abandoned after the end of the guild wars. Franklin dosen't recomend to see any other Beholders, their crazy. Anyways please stick together, especially in a forum type game, everyone should stay together.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 21, 2005)

OOC: in case any of you guys are wundering, when two individuals of the same guild fight for whatever reason, other guild members will not usally help either to avoid making enemies in the guild.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 21, 2005)

Northblade _eyes_ Goog warily.

He did not know much about these strange creatures, though he had heard about them.

"Goog, can you provide more intel on your son and his activities, as well as any know enemies he or you may have?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 21, 2005)

OOC: 1st. Due to PC issues & firewall issues. I can not change color unless I cut & paste from Word.

2nd. Silent space's post is at odds with Legolizard's.  I assume we are currently visiting all 3 places.  The interview with the kids dad is in the past.  Did I interpet this wrong?

3rd. I realize that tracking a beholder is next to immpossible.

4th. I would like to have visited & joined the wildlife appreciation society. If not before the search, than after.
======================



> OOC: Yes, you are all together. And you guys do get three places were Brandon could be, all old ruins that were abandoned after the end of the guild wars. Franklin dosen't recomend to see any other Beholders, their crazy. Anyways please stick together, especially in a forum type game, everyone should stay together.




At all three locations, I try to use spot (+13) & track (+13) to find any trace of any beholder. I also report my findings to the group.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 21, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 2nd.  Silent space's post is at odds with Legolizard's



ooc: how so? how are you interpreting legolizard's post differently than me? legolizard, could you please clarify?

edit: the only thing i can figure is maybe you think we have already left the beholder, since legolizard said you 'get' three places the kid could be at. i'm assuming we're not at three places at once, since he also said we should stick together? and since he hasn't described any specific place, i assumed he meant we 'know of' three places. but even if we are no longer at the beholder's place, i don't see what the problem is.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 21, 2005)

Buck would like to join the artificer's guild.

"Let's organize a search at the first of these locations and continue from there, if we don't find anything then, yes, I believe that Hammer's suggestion of approaching members of the Seeker's guild for information on young beholders with a prediliction for piano music and where they might be.  Franklein, if you would lead us there..."


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 21, 2005)

OOC: My bad, I haven't been clear then. You all have joined what ever guild you wanted and was open to you. You have just left Googs shop and couldn't get anything else out of the sopping Beholder. You have a choice know to go to either old Town hall, an ruined temple or a telapedated old theater.

I will roleplay ranger ricks character while he is gone. And the Seekers guild is named the seekers guild because of the Seekers of the Song that started it, it's a bards guild not a ranger guild. Hope that clears everything up.

So were will you guys go first?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 24, 2005)

"Shall we be on our ways, then?  Let's go looking around the old theater first -- since it is music-related, maybe Brandon would prefer that place over the Town Hall."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 24, 2005)

"That seems reasonable enough.  Onward then!" Hammer says, and will head with the others over to the dilapidated theater.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 24, 2005)

Northblade nods at Hammer and Self. "Let's recon the theater first then."


----------



## P0L (Apr 24, 2005)

whisper follows them silently


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 25, 2005)

Since a Majority of the party have chosen to go to the theater, it will be so.

The Area is old and delabatated, nothng morethen ruins of a once proud and powerful ward. Franklin leads you to the old theater to find it nothing but ruble. What you do find is a camp site with tent, desk inside, many building tools, and a blueprint for what looks to be a house. The blue print is signed Brandon GOOG on the bottom in impossibly neat handwriting. You also find notes on what supplies are needed for the house, and a comment on the bottom that reads as follows.

" Buy roof tiles from lumi, also find floor tiles, town hall."

Ranger will check for trackes and recieves a 16, He finds deep footprints leading to west (or what you presume to be west) which both locations are in. By how deep the boot shaped footprints are, the being that made them was realy heavy or carrying a heavy load.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Pondering over the evidence, Self seems surprised.  "Well, the footprints obviously aren't Brandon's.  Beholders can't make footprints.  He was taken, then?  I guess we should follow them?"  He gathers Brandon's things for future reference, getting ready to go.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 25, 2005)

"Town Hall does not seem like a place one would normally acquire floor tiles from," Northblade observes. "Of course, I've never been to Town Hall. Perhaps that is the place to go to acquire construction supplies."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 25, 2005)

"Or instead of supplies, it could be a place to get approvals to build something.  I also would not assume that those tracks are made by a kidnapper.  It may be someone is carring not the beholder but the beholder's supplies.  But at least I have something to look for at the next site.  I think we need a guide (looks at Franklin) who can tell us about both this town hall & where one can locate ceiling & floor tiles.  I think we need to visit both places."


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 25, 2005)

"Dudes, if I can call you that? The only thing remotly close to a town hall in this ward is just a half collapsed building, he probably ment to go and salvage the old floor tiles from the building, thats the realy only way to get building supplies in Sigil, is has no natural resources and there are always abondoned buildings to salvage. Heck, it's not usualy worth buying building materials, when you can just get them for free. And I don't remember Lumi ever being business types, or even talkative types at that. Something doesn't smell right."

Franlin guides you amongst the ruble of the old ward and then stops. "something definetly not right here! Were are all the savlagers, there should be a ton of them at this time of day. All right lets continue on, but keep your eyes open.

When you do reach the old town hall site, the place seems to be in shambles like a recent battle had just gone on a little under 6 hours ago.

OOC: I leave the floor to you guys.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 25, 2005)

Using years of experence (wisdom 15 score) looking though the battle rubble.  Noseblade climbs (+16) and searches/spots (+13) for any clue as to what happened. (think of the Prince explaining what happened in "Princess Bride")
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Noseblade softly pads up and around the rubble.  Making sure that his companions can see him he walks not on the main path but around the edges.  Initially he is catuious to not disturb the clues, but incase someone (thing) is out to attack him in the shadows.   He is looking for marks left by hacking swords and explosive magical residue (not magic itself).  Bits of hair and blood, gore patterns that indicate where the victim was and if they survived.  Are their burn patterns from fire or electricity?  Maybe a wall is blasted clean due to wind, sonic or water weaponry.  Can I find those boot prints mentioned eariler?


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 26, 2005)

Noseblade climbs with relitive ease and scans the area for clues. There was a fight here, with many individuals, about 10, 9 against one, it was still a fierse battle. The one are the same being that was at the campsite, but for being so heavy, it moved unearthly fast. The other nine were of average wieght and seemed to be trying to surround the one. You see that eventualy the one fell and was draged off northeast by the nine. they seemed to have all fought melee, but there something in the air thats quite magical.

OOC: I rolled a natural 20 for search. Please from whoever can, spellcraft check.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 26, 2005)

As noseblade finishes his after action report, he looks to Franklin, "What is toward the north east?  Please tell us everything as what you may feel is insignificant can be very useful.  Also, where can we research this 'leader' I am tracking.  It would be helpful to know what we are up against.  I think we can handle the 8 henchmen, but this leader may be tougher.  Also, do you know how experienced (approx. lvl & class) our victim is?  Was he nothing but an adolescent pup or was he a stronger individual than his father?"


Looking over to Gee String, "Can you think (bardic lore) of what type of creature we are dealing with?  Surely there are only so many species of intelligent yet extremely heavy bi-peds."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Gee Sharp : Female Warforged Bard 8*

The bard examines the tracks and tries to discern their makers.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Self looks intrigued now, "Intelligent and extremely heavy?  How many other Warforged are in Sigil, Franklin?"


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 26, 2005)

" I didn't know Goog had a son, he spends most of his time in his shop making varouse magic items or at the pub. Your community are the only warforged I know of."
"The tracks seem to lead to the direction of the old temple of light, whatever were looking for, will probably find it there."


OOC: Using Talespinners spellcraft and Bardic knowledge, she detuces that the other 9 were Lumi, a race native to the positive energy plane. The clues that tiped her off were brandons notes and the amount of positive energy in the air.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 26, 2005)

" I didn't know Goog had a son, he spends most of his time in his shop making varouse magic items or at the pub. Your community are the only warforged I know of."
"The tracks seem to lead to the direction of the old temple of light, whatever were looking for, will probably find it there."


OOC: Using Talespinners spellcraft and Bardic knowledge, she detuces that the other 9 were Lumi, a race native to the positive energy plane. The clues that tiped her off were brandon's notes and the amount of positive energy in the air.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Gee Sharp : Female Warforged Bard 8*

After examining the tracks, she remembers something. "Hmmm. The ones that attacked the beholder appear to be Lumi. They are a race native to the positive energy plane. The amount of positive energy in the air as well as Brandon's notes confirm this supposition."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 26, 2005)

"How odd that there'd be a fight.  Well, Gee Sharp, I guess we should continue to follow the tracks?"  Self takes a last look around and starts to walk in that direction.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 26, 2005)

"actualy, from what I have heard of Lumi, they'll kill anybody who lies, isn't honest or being true to what they see as their role."
Franklin states.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Still walking, Self responds, "What, immediately?  Seems kind of over-the-top if you ask me.  Well, let's go."


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 27, 2005)

"Thats what you get, Outsiders are almost always over-the-top and never realy quite right in the head. Wait, is everyone here, hate to leave them behind." As Franklin starts to lead you to the temple.

OOC: Rolecall please.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 27, 2005)

"I am coming," says noseblade as he hops down from a rubble pile.  "Gee sharp, maybe after we get to the temple of light, you might be able to remember more and help us determine who their leader is."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 27, 2005)

"Well, I'm obviously here..." Self looks back to see who is still around and who isn't.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 27, 2005)

*Gee Sharp : Female Warforged Bard 8*

The lone female warforged begins playing a march on her dagger flutes to help keep time as they head out following the Lumi tracks.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 28, 2005)

Noseblade tries to concentrate and to make all irrelevent noise disappear from his listen senses.


----------



## P0L (Apr 28, 2005)

Tough it took you some time, finally you spot Whisper, a little appart from the main group, but obviously going with them.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 29, 2005)

"The others have seemed to go back to your Iron Hall. maybe they'll send more to join us later. Let's head of to the temple then."

You hike past many other ruines until you are at the top of a high pile of rubble, it slopes down like a regular hill about 40ft.. At the base is the temple, with about ten humanoid creatures with pearl white skin and what seems to be heads with no neckat the bottom without heads, they are leading a line of humans in chains into the temple. All the white ones seemed to armed with morning stars.

At the beginning of the line you see a a small beholder and armored man being led into the temple. 

What is your plan?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 29, 2005)

"Seeing how this is their home base, I am leery about a frontal attack. Who has any range weapons? Gee Sharp, any morale boosting you can do should help us immensly. I am guessing our charge is 70-90 feet away (40 feet slope & additional distance). That is to far for me to throw my daggers. I think we need to ignore these lumi guarding the humans. Freeing humans is not part of our job. If they are freed so be it.  I do think our job is to free the beholder, not kill his captors. I think either Northblade or I might be strong enough to carry the beholder. I will need you all to protect either of us when he is actually grabbed.


So I recommend: First Gee Sharp give us a morale boost, second Whisper stay back and fire arrows at the beholders guards, Third myself and Northblade rush the beholder's guards as Whisper lets the 1st arrow fly.  Fourth, that leaves Self to either pelt the guards from here or to join Northblade and myself in a frontal rush...monk's choice."

"What say you all?"


----------



## silentspace (Apr 29, 2005)

Northblade looks at Noseblade for a moment.

"I'm sorry, I do not understand what you said. Are you suggesting a plan of action?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 29, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Northblade looks at Noseblade for a moment.
> 
> "I'm sorry, I do not understand what you said. Are you suggesting a plan of action?"




"Looks quizzically at Northblade....yes.....during the war, where you a remf?"


OOC: I re wrote the plan after you posted please reread.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 29, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> "Looks quizzically at Northblade....yes.....during the war, where you a remf?"
> 
> 
> OOC: I re wrote the plan after you posted please reread.




Hey man, don't post stuff like that if you go back and edit your previous post! You should state the plan in a reply instead of editing a prior post and then say 'I already said the plan, are you dumb?'. Otherwise, people can just go back and change their posts at any time.  

Plus, its just uncool.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 29, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Hey man, don't post stuff like that if you go back and edit your previous post! You should state the plan in a reply instead of editing a prior post and then say 'I already said the plan, are you dumb?'. Otherwise, people can just go back and change their posts at any time.
> 
> Plus, its just uncool.




I had a plan but it lacked certain fine detail. I was not sure who had what weapons. I started to rewrite as you were posting. I replied to your answer, than  I went back and saw that you posted after my rewrite so I thought I would be kind enough to let you know. I also never called you dumb.

Edit: I added this line after I typed. This is an example of an edit that is not listed as one.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 29, 2005)

RangerRick said:
			
		

> I had a plan but it lacked certain fine detail.




Your last 'plan' was along the lines of 'Let's shoot ranged weapons and grab the beholder' - hence Northblade's confusion.



			
				RangerRick said:
			
		

> I was not sure who had what weapons. I started to rewrite as you were posting. I replied to your answer, than I went back and saw that you posted after my rewrite so I thought I would be kind enough to let you know. I also never called you dumb.




An ooc comment like 'I edited my post' would have sufficed. It just confuses everything when people start changing history.



			
				RangerRick said:
			
		

> Edit: I added this line after I typed. This is an example of an edit that is not listed as one.




No need to be snarky.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 29, 2005)

OOC: when I met they had been lead into the temple, their already in there. All you guys really see now is a bunch of grunts. (low-level grunts). I don't think I was clear the first time, sorry.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Gee Sharp : Female Warforged Bard 8*

Gee Sharp charges forward toward the beholder's position.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 29, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Gee Sharp charges forward toward the beholder's position.




Noseblade follows to the left of her.  He hopes to protect her shield hand.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 30, 2005)

With a great shout, Northblade charges into battle, falchion in hand.

OOC: Heading towards the middle, into the thick of it.


----------



## P0L (Apr 30, 2005)

Completely clueless about HOW the party got there (weherever "there" may be). Whisper draws his twin shortswords and quietly sneaks on the nearest foe, taking advantage of the distraction provided by the charging warforged.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Self, too, seems a little disoriented, but figures he has to help the beholder.  He shrugs and runs very quickly to the men to help the beholder.

_Speed 50', so I haul ass.  _


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 30, 2005)

OOC: Ok then, lets see here. the battle map is as follows with the jpg. Each square represents 5ft square, posts iniative please and any info important to your first action (bab, sneack attack, ect...), i'll roll when I can, It might be sunday if not sooner, there backing on the hours at work.  Tell me any changes in position you want. The black is the temple, the red the hill made of rumble. The ruble is dense enough for you guys to sneack down if you want and jump them. I hope this picture helps visualize everything.
I know I don't explain things enough and im more of a visual guy. So just post any info I'll need for your next action.

good luck guys.


----------



## silentspace (May 1, 2005)

OOC: Northblade moves one square to the right and then straight north, until he threatens the two against the wall.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 1, 2005)

Staying low to the ground, Self weaves in and out of the rubble and runs to his nearest opponent.

_OOC: Init +4.  Charge the guy to the far right +11 to hit.  Damage: 3d6+3.  (I ignore 5 points of DR, if they have any)._


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 2, 2005)

Noseblade continues down the rubble mound and tries not to get more than 5 feet in front of Gee Sharp.


----------



## Legolizard (May 4, 2005)

OOC: Could you guys please post iniative info as well.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 4, 2005)

Initiative roll?   9


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> OOC: Could you guys please post iniative info as well.




OOC: Please elaborate.


----------



## Legolizard (May 4, 2005)

OOC: For me to roll for you guys I'll need you to post your states like total attack bonus, iniative bonus and other important information. I know I can just get it at the rogue gallery but this just makes it simple.

Example;

My iniative is +5 (dm rolls iniative order and upon my turn)
I want to sneack over and attack that guy 30ft away from me. My move siliently bonus is +10, my attack with my rapier is +10 to hit and does 1d6+5 (18-20/x20). 

Just like this, just post all info that you need me to roll with when you want to do something that requires a roll.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> OOC: For me to roll for you guys I'll need you to post your states like total attack bonus, iniative bonus and other important information. I know I can just get it at the rogue gallery but this just makes it simple.
> 
> Example;
> 
> ...




OOC: Then, please excuse my ignorance, but why do we even have a Rogues Gallery thread if the DM isn't even going to make use of it?


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 4, 2005)

OOC: INIT +4, AC 20, +13/7 melee longsword(1d8 +2 (17-20x2)/  +2 dagger(1d4 19-20x2) combo


----------



## silentspace (May 5, 2005)

Init +3
attack +16 (with charge) - using greater psionic weapon or deep impact depending on if the target is armored or not.
damage 2d4+8, 18-20/x2, +1 falchion


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 5, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> OOC: Then, please excuse my ignorance, but why do we even have a Rogues Gallery thread if the DM isn't even going to make use of it?



OOC: This is a question for the OOC thread, but the Rogues' Gallery is generally for recordkeeping.  Posting your Init, Attack roll, and Damage in your post facilitate quick play.  Also, you're assumed to be responsible enough to keep track of your own magical effects.  This is a common convention of PbP play.


----------



## Legolizard (May 6, 2005)

OOC: So the way I understand it is, you guys are going to go down the hill, then charge them from the bottom. Pol and North blade will take on the three on the right while Gee sharp and the rest go for the guys in the middle. 
Correct.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 6, 2005)

OOC: I'm going for the guy on the far right, but you have the right idea.


----------



## Legolizard (May 10, 2005)

Self is the first to go. Running through the old ruins, he charges the one on the very right. The lumi seem more confused on what a they think to be a small golem seems to be doing here then threatened. They don't believe they are in danger till Self slams his first target with his masive fist. He gets a natural 20 , but doesnt back it up. He still deals 14 damage. you see Self upper cut the first lumi and see it rise into the air, fall and not get back up.

The lumi look in aw anger and fear as their comrade is taken down so swiftly and have parely enough time to react before Whisper Sneacks attacks the center one. He hits with a 26, dealing 27 damage (sneack attack). The Lumi didn't even see it coming when Whisper ran it through. 

Noseblade acts next. He charges the one to the right of the center fallen one. He strikes twice, he gets a 23 and a 18, he hits both times. He deals 7 with the longsword and 5 with the dagger for a total of 12.  Noseblade strikes two times like lighting and the Lumi staggers back barely able to stand.

The Lumi go next and are starttled by the sudden ambush. The one next to Noseblade moves back a 5foot step and seems to heal himself. He seems as good as new.

The others Repond with a battle " Liars, decievers and cowards, they all die by the light!"
as They comferge on the warforge that are closest to them.

Four go for noseblade, two of whom surround him. They all swing at him with their morningstars, and all miss. Two others move in on whisper, both swing, and one hits dealing 6 damage. 

The rest hustle to join the frey but are slow because of their armor.

Then Gee sharp charges and tries her luck. She strikes for the one that hit Whisper. She get a 22 and 16. she only hits once. Her rapier action is very swift but the second hit is blocked by the lumi. She still deals 5 damage.

Last is North blade, he charges at the on that tried to attack nose blade. He sweeps down on  the lumi like a strong wind and hits it with a 32. he deals 16 damage and the lumi falls with a thud. 


OOC: next actions?


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 10, 2005)

I attack the closest.  
OOC: INIT +4, AC 20, +13/7 melee longsword(1d8 +2 (17-20x2)/ +2 dagger(1d4 19-20x2) combo



I get a +13 Long sword attack
I get a +7 Long sword attack
I get a +2 Dagger attack


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2005)

I'll charge the closest guy to me, moving two squares to the left.

+11 Attack, 3d6+3 damage.

"Noseblade, please try to be careful!"


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 10, 2005)

"Yes I will carefully slice these creatures to sashimi.  You carefully slice tham as well."


----------



## silentspace (May 12, 2005)

Northblade presses his attack.

greater psionic weapon or deep impact, depending on if they are heavily armored or not. psionic meditation to regain focus


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 16, 2005)

bump.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2005)

OOC: Whisper and Gee Sharp need to post their actions, I believe.


----------



## Legolizard (May 18, 2005)

Self strikes first again, He charges the his second target and has the same effect as the first except with more crakeing sounds made from the lumi's face.  But it still drops just as hard as the first. OOC: he hit with a 20 and and deals 16 damage.

Whisper acts next, releasing a storm of attacks of the lumi in front of him, he hits twice and the lumi flies to the ground with a thud.OOC: he hit with a 18 and a 18, dealing 18 damage.

Noseblade unleashes his storm of blades and strikes the lumi down like the poser it is. OOC: he his on a 18, 20, and 18, dealing a total of 13 damage. Killing the lumi.

Y0u see a arc of lighting as Franklin lets loose a lighting bolt from a wand as it stikes the lumi next to Gee sharp. It drops with a crackle of electricity. OOC: a Blast of lighting dealt 21 damage.

The lumi see how crim their odds are but the stay their ground and attack the closest to them, One hits Geesharp and another hits Northblade. Dealing 9 damage to gee sharp and 3 damage to northblade.

Gee sharp strikes back but misses her target.

Northblade attacks next. Northblade's weapon crackles with psionic energy and slices the through the lumi and you see white energy bleed out as the lumi falls. OOC: he hits with a 31 and deals 21 damage with his greater physionic weapon and please tell me what deep impact is, is that the one that deals an extra 5 damage. either way you killed it.


OOC:Sorry for the late responce, I went to arizona and got kicked out of a old ladies house (long story) Anyways, geesharp said he'd be gone till the 16th, so will auto pilote whisper as well. Whats you next action.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2005)

"Well done, everyone, we have them now!"  Self takes a step forward to take down his next opponent.

_5' step in the up-left diagonal so I can take a full attack on the dude.
Attack (flurry): +8/+8/+3, Damage: 3d6+3._


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 18, 2005)

Noseblade leaps over the bodies of dead lumi & heads for the door.  He tries to open it.  

If it is locked he spins around to help slaya lumi, if it is unlocked, he opens it but does not enter.


----------



## silentspace (May 19, 2005)

Northblade continues beating on the remaining Lumi.


----------



## Legolizard (May 26, 2005)

Self Moves in and dispatches the lumi in a similiar way he delt with the previouse ones, with a one, two hit. 

Northblade swings his blade and generates a dej ja vu effect. His opponent falls just like the others.

The group of adventurers finds itself infront of a ruined temple. The temple has the symbol that looks light beems of light shinging on many humanoid creatures. The temple gate is a large arch the leads to a long hallway. The hallway is lit with troches and goes on for some way. You cannot see any of the beings that went in. You see that the hallway makes a right turn about 50 feet down. 

As for loot, the lumi didn't appear to well armed, you find 7 morningstars masterwork, 1 +1 morning star and 8 suits of regular breastblate armors.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 26, 2005)

Noseblade counts heads  to make sure we are all accounted for, than looks and asks "who will lead us?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 26, 2005)

Self smiles at Noseblade.  "It sounds like you don't want to.  I'll go ahead, then."  Self walks ahead into the hallway, taking note of the ornamentation on the walls.

_Legolizard, check the OOC thread_


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 27, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Self smiles at Noseblade.  "It sounds like you don't want to.  I'll go ahead, then."  Self walks ahead into the hallway, taking note of the ornamentation on the walls.
> 
> _Legolizard, check the OOC thread_





"Indoors I like to follow behind and cover our tracks.  Outdoors I will take the point."


----------



## silentspace (Jun 1, 2005)

Northblade strides forward, falchion ready.


----------



## Legolizard (Jun 1, 2005)

As the party werely starts down the menacing hallway, Franklin whispers, " Wait a sec fellows," He takes out a little steel bubble from his bag. The ball starts to unravvle and takes the form of a small metallic bird. Franklion whispers to hit and lets it go, the steel messanger zips away. "I know this is our job boys, but will need to call the law here to back us up. The brothers of mercy won't get here for awhile. But it's good to know you got back up coming."

OOC: Below will be the description of you guys going down the hall if there are no orguments about what franklin did.

The party continues down the temples main corridor, you see many symbols of suns and other light sorcess including ones of god of sun or positive energy. you reach the corner,

OOC:Is it safe to assume one of you look down the corner?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 1, 2005)

OOC: It's safe to assume we'll be listening for things coming up and we'll walk around the corner normally (being careful, but there's no reason to be paranoid either).  Gee Sharp's Listen is a +12.  My Spot is a +14, Noseblade's is a +11.  Y'know, to see shadows or something else that might alert us someone is near.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 1, 2005)

OOC: I mentioned about covering tracks from the rear.  That would entail closing doors and dusting off mud prints and making sure we where not being followed."


----------



## Legolizard (Jun 2, 2005)

As the party carfully travles down the Corridor, they don't see anything that would raise any alarm. When they do trun the corner, they see a Large Doble Doors at the end. They are about 30 feet down and big enough for a huge creature to fit through. The Doors show the symbol of a orb showering rays down on many diffrent figures who shy away from it. 

"CRRRRRK!" The Doors start to open.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Self braces himself for what is behind the door.  "I don't suppose anyone has any ideas."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 2, 2005)

Noseblade readies his sword and replies, "stand and fight or hide and ambush."  Noseblade tryies to hide (+15)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 3, 2005)

Self looks around, "Well, I don't want to be on my own here, so I might as well try to hide."

_ooc: Hide +4_


----------



## Legolizard (Jun 5, 2005)

YOur group all dashes behind the corner, While Self Still pears around it to see what is coming out out of the door.

"Blasted Lumi, we agreed on the deal, I bring the Reched Tyrants son and you give me the purple mana!!" A lesser beholder yells as he is lead out of the Giant doors by two Lumi from what self can tell to be monk atire.

"All parties of the contract assumed to much making the contract null and void." One of the Lumi monks calmly explain to the beholder while still walking and looking forward.

"Your a punch of cheats thats what you are!!" The Beholder yells.

The Lumi stops there and twirls on his heel to face the beholder and speacks to him while his face is a inch away from his central eye. " Leave NOW!!! you are lucky our leader dosen't kill you for trying to trick us."

The Beholder Tentecles start to move in a wimmsicle fashion and you seem him to disappear in his teleportation.


OOC: Self Make a int check or a knowledge check that has anything to do with magic.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 5, 2005)

ooc: I don't think I have a check that has anything to do with magic, but my Int is a +2.  Maybe you meant someone other than Self?


----------



## Legolizard (Jun 7, 2005)

Self realy can't say what he saw, it looked like magic, it had the effect of magic, but what the beholder used didn't feel like magic.

OOC:becuase your the only one looking, and i'll give a +2 racial bonus becuase you guys are made of magic.

You now see The two lumi walking back to the giant doors, actions?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 7, 2005)

Noseblade, makes a cutting of the neck sign/movement than a thumbs up or down sign.


OOC Looking to follow what is the base decsion.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 8, 2005)

ooc: What do we see past the doors?  If I think someone will see us, I'll stay hidden.  If I think we can grab these guys without anyone noticing, I'll run at them.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 10, 2005)

Northblade springs out from hiding and strikes at the nearest Lumi.

Greater psionic weapon for an extra 4d6 damage


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2005)

ooc: ... Okay, that works.

Self runs out to the Lumi closest to the door to try to stop him with his blows.

_Charge, Stunning Fist +11 attack, 3d6+3 damage.

Stunning Fist Fort Save DC 17 to resist "A stunned character can’t act, loses any Dexterity bonus to AC, and takes a –2 penalty to AC."_


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 10, 2005)

Noseblade joins the fray and goes to the one untouched.


----------



## Legolizard (Jun 10, 2005)

The party rushes in, the door is all but closed except for being a crack open, it should be safe self believes, with north blade and self attacking the monk on the right and noseblade on the left. But right when self Makes the first strike, The lumi turns around with lighting speed and blocks his self's fist with his bracer.  North blade is a bit more succesful by getting one hit out of two on the monk. While the samething happens to nosee blade as it did self for his first attack, he still get two more hits in.

Initiative

OOC: Self missed with a 18, Northblade hit once on a 23 and Nose blade hit twice with a 24 and a 20.  Nose balde did 13 damage and North blade did 32 with his psionic weapon hit.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2005)

Moving into flanking position, Self tries to bring down the Lumi.

_Assuming Flanking...
Attack: +10/+10/+5, Damage: 3d6+3_


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 10, 2005)

OOC: INIT +4, AC 20, +13/7 melee longsword(1d8 +2 (17-20x2)/ +2 dagger(1d4 19-20x2) combo

I get a +13 Long sword attack
I get a +7 Long sword attack
I get a +2 Dagger attack

Are lumi human?  If so I get favored enemy bonus.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2005)

ooc: I thought it was just me... what's a Lumi?  Could you describe these guys and what they are?


----------



## silentspace (Jun 11, 2005)

Focusing his energy, Northblade calms his mind and enters the zone...

free action - Chain of Personal Superiority +2, round 1/10
free action - Chain of Defensive Posture +2, round 1/10
full attack - +15/+10 (2d4+10, 18-20)
AC 26, HP 87, DR 1/-


----------



## Legolizard (Jun 13, 2005)

OOC: Hers what a lumi looks like, http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/mmiii_gallery/83020.jpg

and no there not human, ill post the battle sequence later tonight.


----------



## Legolizard (Jun 15, 2005)

Self acts first before the lumi have achance to react. Self lets out a flury of blows on the lumi but doesn't seem to be able to hit the agile warrior.

The Lumi both return with dual sets of blow, but for the same effect. They miss self and the ones on north just seem to bounce of his armor.

Nose blade now tires his turn at the lumi, he doesn't have much better luck other than scraping the lumi with his dagger.

North blade attacks his lumi with to great swings of his weapon, he parely misses the first time but connects on the second.

OOC: All of self attacks miss, noseblade hits with his dagger on a natural 20, 3 damage and Northblade hits of a 24 for 15 damage.

both lumi miss.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 15, 2005)

OOC: Noseblade continues his attack.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 15, 2005)

Surprised that he missed, Self repositions himself and tries again, being more careful.

_ooc: if I can flank, I'll do so.  Assuming I don't... Attack: +9/+4, damage 3d6+3_


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 16, 2005)

OOC:  I assume 2 against our party creates flank attacks.  I may be offline till Monday.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 27, 2005)

Northblade continues his attack


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 30, 2005)

ooc: if it matters I am off line till Wednesday.


----------



## Legolizard (Jul 1, 2005)

OOC: YEs it does, I almost gave up on this game. But I wont, you guys gave your time, now it's my turn to at least finish this adventure.

Self continues his assault, Giving the lumi an flurry of blows. He lands on blow and deals 9 damage.
The lumi follow suit with a flurry of kicks. hitting each character, dealing 10 damage to self, 9 to noseblade adn 12 to northblade.

Noseblade tries, He strikes twice with his longsword. dealing a total of 20 ddamage.

North blade hits twice and deals a total of of 27 damage.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 1, 2005)

Shocked at being damaged, Self tries a maneuver he learned from a mentor of his.

_ooc: Assuming I can flank now: Tripping... +10 to *touch* the Lumi, +6 on my opposed Strength check (I have Improved Trip), and if he falls, I get a free attack on him (+10 to attack him, he gets a -4 penalty for being prone, and 3d6+3 damage).

Then, the rest of my attack is +8/+3 to hit and 3d6+3 damage_
[sblock]I appreciate finishing the adventure, but I don't want you to feel obligated to do this.  If you want to end it now or if you want to end it after the adventure, just tell us.  I wouldn't mind playing longer, but it's pointless if the GM only feels obligated[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 5, 2005)

I can only continue my 2 weapon atttack.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 16, 2005)

ooc: Are you around, Legolizard?


----------



## Legolizard (Jul 18, 2005)

Occ: yea, im back, I was actualy gone this weekend  but I was waiting for the northblade to chime in, Ill wait until tommorow and then continue without him.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 18, 2005)

Refocusing his energies, Northblade continues his attack.

OOC: Didn't realize you were waitng for me, sorry


----------



## Legolizard (Jul 19, 2005)

OOC: thats ok, I just like it that everyone chime in before I go over the next round.

Self, remembering his old masters saying "the more fueriouse the opponent, the more grave will be their fall", trips his lumi like the best of them (natural 20) and gets in three attacks which two connect dealing total of 26 damage.

The triped lumi doesn't seem to be getting up. while the other breacks his losses and tries to make it for the door.

OOC: sorry nose and north balde, could you give me your new actions, the lumi is about 40 feet away and 10 from the door.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 19, 2005)

Without a moment's hesitation, Northblade pursues.

ooc: charge and power attack for 2: +15 (2d4+14, 18-20)


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 19, 2005)

Noseblade using the quickdraw feat throws 2 daggers (+12/7) at the door knob.  Actually the daggers should land on each side of the knob.  This should prevent the Lumi from easily grabbing the knob and opening the door.  Thereby giving north blade time to charge them and keep than in the room.

After the daggers are thrown, Noseblade will all so charge.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 19, 2005)

ooc: Just checking--when the other Lumi ran away, he didn't provoke an attack of opportunity?


----------



## Legolizard (Jul 21, 2005)

OOC: no he didn't, because running away does not provoke an attack of apportunity becuase then every time you ran away the same would apply.
Also, I guess I have to be clearer on soemthing, the Two Double doors are about 8 feet tall and have more handles then door knobs and it was slightly ajar so the lumi could open it that way as well.

You can still charge him though.

North blade makes a powerful charge at the fleeing lumi. When he reaches the lumi he swings with is sword but misses (rolled 17).

OOC: any changes on your actions self because of the new info.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 21, 2005)

Noseblade charges the door of where he expects the Lumi to go, not where he is currently located.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 22, 2005)

Northblade continues his attack

OOC: full attack - +15/+10 (2d4+10, 18-20)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 22, 2005)

ooc: Um, are we waiting for a player or a GM?


----------



## Legolizard (Jul 25, 2005)

OOC: for me 

Very well then,

The lumi is fast, but not fast enough to avoid the dual Warforge assault.

With North hitting once and Nose h'itting twice, they deal a total of 30 damage together and the lumi falls.

Loot: I assume you search the lumies before continueing, this is what you find. 2 ring of pro. +1, 2 Amulets of natural armor +1, 2 monk belts (thats the big one).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 25, 2005)

"Hm, these guys had some pretty good equipment" Self says as he picks up a ring. "I don't care about the rest too much. I can carry everything in my bag if you don't want any of this. Should we move on?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 26, 2005)

Nose blade puts on the belt and puts the amulet around his neck.  The rest he scoops up and puts into his knapsack. "We can sell this later.  Let us move on."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 26, 2005)

Nodding, Self cautiously continues on.


----------



## Legolizard (Aug 2, 2005)

That leaves the party at the end of the large hallway in front of a set of double doors that are cracked open. 

OOC: What ever you would like to to, check the door, listen, ect...
and wouldn't the belt really be useful in self's hands.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 2, 2005)

Sniffer looks to the floor to see if anyone has left some sort of track.  He than searches for anything.

Search +13


----------



## silentspace (Aug 2, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Nose blade puts on the belt and puts the amulet around his neck.  The rest he scoops up and puts into his knapsack. "We can sell this later.  Let us move on."




Northblade looks at Nose suspiciously as he takes two of the items and stuffs the rest in his pack.  "Not so fast," he says, and grabs the knapsack from him.  He takes out an amulet and puts it on.  Then he takes out the second belt and gives it to Self.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 2, 2005)

Nose blade has a blank look as Northblade eyes him, "Let us move on,"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 3, 2005)

"I... don't really want this belt, but thanks." He hands the belt back to Nose to put back in the knapsack. "Let's move on, though." Self presses forward.

ooc: The Monk's Belt I have already does the job, I think.


----------



## Legolizard (Aug 9, 2005)

Nose peers through the cracked open door and sees what seems to be what was the churches main area and were sermens were given. It is now ruined and most of the pughs are in ruins. The room seems to be 20 feet tall by 40f wide and stretching 60 feet.

At the far end he sees cages that hold all the prisoners.

Thats all he can make out without opening the door anymore.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 9, 2005)

OOC: I assume there are no prisoners?  Search/Spot +13

"cover me and I shall quickly search the cells for anything."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 10, 2005)

"Sure." Self nods and moves only to keep Noseblade in sight and within running distance.

_ooc: I can x4 run at 200' feet, but I don't think he'll get nearly that far. My Spot is +14._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 15, 2005)

Searching the cells, what do I find?


----------



## Legolizard (Aug 16, 2005)

As the pary enters the room, they see that there are no  guards, as all good adventurers do. Noseblade quitly sneacks to the cages to inspect them. In each cage is a wide asortment of diffrent races from human to a single succubus. All are chained and seem to be uncouncouse. 
past the cages is another door like the previouse one, this one is also cracked open and a dim light is coming through. You hears talking coming from the otehr room as well.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 16, 2005)

Going back to the group I discuss my findings and ask, "do we let any of them free & unchained?  To we decide who to let out or should we just free them all, good & bad?"


----------



## silentspace (Aug 17, 2005)

Northblade moves to the next door to listen to the conversation


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 17, 2005)

"Well, we can't let them out right now. They'll likely make too much noise and alert everyone to our presence--unless we're trying to make a distraction. I dont see a need for that, though. Besides, we can't do anything with a bunch of unconscious people yet. Was there a beholder in any of them?" Self watches as Northblade now moves forward, and follows him at a distance to be able to help him should the need arise.


----------



## Legolizard (Aug 23, 2005)

You see no beholder in any of the cages. 

North Blade, please make a search, hide and listen check please.

Nose, please make a spot check.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 23, 2005)

OOC: I have no dice handy, (spot +13).


----------



## Legolizard (Sep 1, 2005)

OOC: sorry guys, need to put this game on hold for awhile, just moved and started up school again. Ill message you guys when I can continue, thanks for dealing with my excesive tardyness.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 1, 2005)

ooc: Can you give us a rough estimate when it'll start?


----------

